# Lesertest: Drei Scythe Fuma - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet



## PCGH_Stephan (10. Oktober 2016)

Testet und behaltet einen von drei Scythe Fuma!

*3 × Scythe Fuma:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle: Scythe)

Beim Scythe Fuma handelt es sich um einen  920 Gramm schweren CPU-Kühler, der für die AMD-Sockel AM2(+), AM3(+),  FM1 und FM2(+) sowie die Intel-Sockel 775, 1150, 1151, 1155, 1156, 1366  und 2011(-v3) freigegeben ist. Die beiden aus Aluminiumlamellen  bestehenden Kühltürme sind über sechs Heatpipes mit der Bodenplatte  verbunden. Die Abwärme des Prozessors wird über eine vernickelte  Kupferfläche aufgenommen.

Bei den beiden Lüftern handelt es sich  um Slip Stream 120 PWM, die für einen Drehzahlbereich von 300 bis 1.400  U/min ausgelegt sind und sich in beliebiger Ausrichtung befestigen  lassen. Der Anschluss erfolgt über 4-Pin-PWM-Stecker. Bei Bedarf ist die  Montage eines dritten, nicht mitgelieferten Ventilators möglich. Mit  einer Höhe von 149 Millimetern passt der Scythe Fuma in einige Gehäuse,  die für andere (Doppel)turmkühler zu schmal sind. Mehr Informationen gibt es direkt bei Scythe.

*Eure Chance!*
Ihr  wolltet immer schon einmal Hardware-Redakteur sein? PC Games           Hardware  gibt Euch in Zusammenarbeit mit Scythe die  Chance    dazu: Drei  PCGH-Leser haben die Gelegenheit, einen Prozessorkühler von Scythe zu   testen.  Nachdem ihr einen ausführlichen  Testbericht   im      PCGH-Extreme-Forum     veröffentlicht habt, dürft ihr die   Hardware       behalten.

Ihr kennt euch gut mit CPU-Kühlern aus, schreibt gerne und   möchtet               einen  Test eines Scythe Fuma   verfassen? Dann    bewerbt      euch     in  diesem Thread des   PCGH-Extreme-Forums -   schreibt   einfach,  was     genau ihr    ausprobieren möchtet und warum   ihr euch   besonders  gut  als           Lesertester  eignet. Gebt am besten gleich mit an, mit welcher Hardware ihr den Scythe Fuma testen möchtet. Erfahrungen mit CPU-Kühlern   und  vorhandene   Vergleichsprodukte     sind     natürlich von Vorteil,    außerdem solltet  ihr  eine  Kamera     bedienen und     gut lesbare  Texte   verfassen können.  Wer     noch      kein Mitglied im      PCGH-Extreme-Forum  ist,  muss sich  zunächst          (kostenlos)     registrieren. (Mehr  Bilder des Scythe Fuma  gibt es in der  offiziellen  Ankündigung des Lesertests.)

*Hier die Bedingungen:*
- Ihr müsst Mitglied im PCGH-Extreme-Forum sein.
- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit CPU-Kühlern haben und die Hardware selbstständig installieren können.
- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben.
- Ihr solltet in der Lage sein, gute digitale Fotos zu machen.
- Die Auswahl der Lesertester wird von der PCGH-Redaktion vorgenommen.
- Die ausgewählten Teilnehmer werden per PN benachrichtigt und erfahren auf diesem Wege weitere Details.
- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft ihr die Komponenten nicht weiterverkaufen.
- Die Testlaufzeit beträgt ca. 4 Wochen nach Erhalt des Produkts und             endet voraussichtlich am 27.11.2016. Innerhalb dieser Zeit muss    der        vollständige Testbericht abgeliefert werden. Etwaige     Verzögerungen       müssen PC Games Hardware ohne Aufforderung     mitgeteilt werden!
- Nach den Tests verbleiben die Komponenten beim Tester.
- Nach der Laufzeit der Tests dürft ihr eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen.
- Der Rechtsweg ist ausgeschlossen.

*PC Games Hardware behält      sich vor, den Testgegenstand vom      Lesertester zurückzufordern und  den     Lesertester zukünftig nicht      mehr zu berücksichtigen, wenn der    Lesertest   folgende Anforderungen      nicht erfüllt:*
- Der Lesertest muss mindestens 6.000 Zeichen (ohne Leerzeichen) umfassen.
- Der Lesertest muss mindestens fünf eigene Fotos vom Testgegenstand           beinhalten. Die Fotos müssen selbst erstellt sein und dürfen nicht     von       anderen (juristischen oder natürlichen) Personen stammen.
- Der Lesertest muss mindestens eine selbst erstellte Grafik (Diagramme, Zeichnungen, Tabellen etc.) beinhalten.

*Die Bewerbungsphase läuft bis Montag, dem 24.10.2016, um 12 Uhr.
Wir freuen uns auf eure Bewerbungen und wünschen viel Erfolg!*


----------



## HairforceOne (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Scythe Fuma - jetzt für die CPU-Kühler bewerben*

Hallo zusammen,

ich werde dann gleich mal Aktiv. 

Ich würde den Scythe Fuma gerne testen. - Da ich meinen i5 3570k aktuell übertaktet habe wäre es auf jeden Fall interessant zu sehen, wie sich der Doppelturm Kühler gegen meinen, mittlerweile doch schon etwas betagten, Mugen 3 macht.

Der Test würde nach den "üblichen" Verfahren ablaufen bei mir: Vergleich beider Kühler in Lautstärke (nach "Hören"), Temperaturvergleich Idle/Last und natürlich das Allgemeine "Drum-Herum", wie man immer so schön sagt.

Weitere Systemkomponenten sind folgende:

i3570K @ 4,0 GHz
GTX 970
3 Festplatten (400 GB - 2 TB)
16 GB RAM
BeQuiet System Power 550 Watt
Enermax Ostrog GT

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ich den Kühler testen dürfte! 

Viele Grüße
Razr


----------



## midgard00 (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Scythe Fuma - jetzt für die CPU-Kühler bewerben*

Hallo,

ich würde mich auch gerne für diesen Test bewerten.
Mit meinem übertakteten FX 6300 kann ich dem Fuma ordentlich einheizen. Um eine Einordnung der Kühlleistung zu ermöglichen, kann ich den Fuma gegen einen Olymp und einen Brocken Eco antreten lassen. Damit könnte ich Vergleichswerte sowohl mit einem High-End-Luftkühler als auch einem preiswerteren Kühler liefern und dem geneigten Leser so verdeutlichen, für wie viel Kühlleistung er welche Summen aufwenden muss.

Das bedeutet Temperaturmessungen (Idle, Prime, Spiele) mit bestimmten Lüfterdrehzahlen (z.B. min, max, 1000RPM), sowie subjektive Einschätzungen der Lautheit.
Ansonsten würde ich die üblichen Bewertungskriterien wie Verarbeitungsqualität, Montage und Zubehör abdecken.

Das Testsystem sähe folgendermaßen aus:
FX-6300 @4,5 GHz
GA-990FX-Gaming
16 GB DDR3
RX 480 
Define XL R2
Dark Power Pro 11 850W

Ich würde mich freuen, als Tester ausgesucht zu werden.
Grüße


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Scythe Fuma - jetzt für die CPU-Kühler bewerben*

Hallo Stephan,

da ich den Scythe Fuma schon seit seinem Erscheinen immer wieder als potenten Kühler 
empfehle, würde ich diesen sehr gerne genau unter die Lupe nehmen und im Vergleich zu 
meinen Scythe Ninja 4 sowie einem Brocken Eco und einem kleinen Top-Blower testen.

 Als Referenz dient mein R5-PCGH Lesertest hier im Forum.  Es wäre eine gute Gelegenheit, 
mir eine moderne Digitalkamera zuzulegen*, *um auch adäquate Fotos bieten zu können* 
*Siehe:* [Lesertest] Fractal Design Define R5 PCGH-Edition
**
Testsystem:*
i5-4670K (in unterschiedlichen Übertaktungen)
Z87-MPower
flacher RAM ohne Kühlkörper (wichtig für diesen Kühler)
R5-PCGH
GTX 980TI (wegen Abwärme wichtig)

*Der Test würde sich wie folgt gliedern:*
- Allgemeine Beschreibung mit vielen Detailfotos
- Analyse der Konstruktion hinsichtlich thermodynamischen Kriterien
- detaillierte Einbaudokumentation
- umfassender Test mit Drehzahlverhalten der Lüfter, Temperatur und Lautstärke mit einen, zwei und drei Lüftern 
(habe noch einen fast baugleichen Scythe 120mm Lüfter aus dem Ninja, dazu wird es ebenso Vergleiche mit Noctua 
Noctua NF-P12 PWM  und BeQuiet SW2 Lüftern geben)
*
Motivation:*
Ich würde mich auf den Test wirklich freuen, weil ich mir von dem "kleinen Ding" viel
verspreche und ein Ninja 4 mit zwei Lüftern ziemlich suboptimal für den  Hecklüfter
 ist, da der Abstand zu gering wird und die Geräuschentwicklung steigt. Insbesondere
interessieren mich die schiefen Lamellen, deren Funktion und Wirkung ich verstehen 
will. Der Kühler ist meiner Meinung nach sehr interessant und an dieser Stelle schon
einmal ein Dank an Scythe, für die gute Idee von Testmustern.


Lieben Gruß an die gesamte Redaktion
Susanne


----------



## KaffeeJunge (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Scythe Fuma - jetzt fÃ¼r die CPU-KÃ¼hler bewerben*

Einen wunderschönen guten Morgen liebes PCGH Forum.

Ich besitze einen Intel Xeon aus der Haswell Generation, welcher mit Hilfe des Boxed-Kühlers, seit Januar 2014, in Schach gehalten wird.
Natürlich wollte ich in der Anfangszeit mir gleich einen ordentlichen Kühler draufschrauben, nur leider konnte ich mich beim besten Willen nicht entscheiden. 
Zum Glück hatte ich einen Nachbarn der sich gerne gebrauchte PC's auf eBay kaufte, zum rumbasteln. So konnte ich von einer Kompaktwasserkühlung bis zum Brocken alles mal draufschrauben.
Aber immer hat mich irgendetwas gestört... Daher habe ich immer wieder den Boxed-Kühler montiert. Da ich nur mit Headset spiele, war das auch weiter kein Problem.
Weshalb ich mich für den Kühler Test bewerbe? Es wäre schön mal wieder einen CPU Kühler auszuprobieren und dabei hoffentlich positiv überrascht zu werden.

Was kann ich also bieten um als Tester ausgewählt zu werden:
- Den direkten Vergleich beim Umrüsten von einem Boxed-Kühler zu einem Scythe Fuma. Somit hilfreich für alle, welche sich einen neuen PC zusammenstellen oder einen Komplett-PC aufrüsten.
- Das Verhalten des Kühlers in einem etwas kleinen Midi-Tower bzw. allgemein in etwas billigeren Gehäusen. Ich habe einen Sharkoon BD28 mit dem ich eigentlich auch sehr zufrieden bin, vor allem für den Preis Sharkoon - BD28
- Ausführliche Messreihen und einen entsprechenden Lesertest (als Student hat man ja Zeit ^^)

Welche Konfiguration liegt eigentlich vor?
- Intel Xeon E3 1230 v3
- MSI Z87-G43
- GeIL Black Dragon DDR3 1600 CL9
- XFX RX 480 OC Edition (noch mit Referenz-Kühler, bald mit  Arctic Accelero)
- Sharkoon BD28 (mit einem Front- und einem Rückseitenlüfter)

Welche Benchmarks kann ich anbieten?
Als OS kommt Win10 zum Einsatz. Neben Prime 95 würde ich das Verhalten des Scythe Fuma im Standard, Boost und leichten OC Takt auflisten in folgenden Spielen:
- ARK: Survival Evolved
- ARMA 3
- Borderlands 2 (CPU Physx)
- Call to Arms
- Cities: Skylines (mit Mods um eine möglichst volle Stadt zu simulieren)
- Doom
- GTA V
- Ryse: Son of Rome
- Tomb Raider
- World of Warships / Tanks

Wobei ich auch auf Vorschläge seitens der Redaktion und des Forums offen bin.

Als Kamera steht mir die eines Lumia 930 zur Verfügung, welche hervorragende Bilder liefert und ebenso in 4K Filmen kann. Zur Geräuschpegelmessung würde ich ein Nubia z7 Max nutzen, welches überraschend genau war, als ich es mit einem Schallpegelmessgerät vergleichen konnte.

Zum Abschluss möchte ich mich noch bedanken für das Durchlesen meiner Bewerbung und noch darauf Hinweisen, dass dies im Falle einer Annahme, mein erster Lesertest wäre.
Sollte es Verwunderung geben, warum die Bewerbung von einem neu angelegtem Account erfolgt: Ich hatte vor ein paar Jahren mal einen Account gehabt zu dem ich den Login nicht mehr habe.
Da ich sowieso aber eher weniger in Foren unterwegs bin, war das Erstellen eines Neuen der einfachste Weg.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen an die Redaktion und das Forum
KaffeeJunge


----------



## Cuddleman (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Scythe Fuma - jetzt für die CPU-Kühler bewerben*

Hi, all.

Jucken tuts mich schon, doch von meistens Unterwegs, ist das definitiv bis zum Testzeitraumende für mich nicht schaffbar, sofern ich den überhaupt in den erlesenen Kreis der ausgewählten Tester gelangen sollte!
Erst ab Ende November hätte ich tatsächlich mehrere Tage zum Testen verfügbar!
Wenn dies akzeptabel ist, bin ich dabei!!

Einen Vergleich mit einem BeQuiet Dark Rock Pro 3, Noctua NH-D15S, Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev.B und meinen persönlichen Universalliebling, den Arctic Cooling Freezer Xtreme Rev 2 wäre möglich!
Den EKL Alpenföhn Olymp werde ich nicht mehr mit einbeziehen können, da ich den wieder abbestellt habe, da der Bedarf dafür weggefallen ist!
Ich lasse mich jedoch sehr schwer für OC-Tests hinreißen, da ich derartiges persönlich nicht anwende und das lieber Anderen überlasse.
Auch ohne OC sind Vergleichsresultate erreichbar, in diesem Fall, mit (maximal) einem FX 6350 und einem MB Gigabyte GA 970 UD3P. im gestandenen Rebel 9 (ohne Pro)-Gehäuse von Sharkoon, oder/und offenen Aufbau.
Meine hitzige HD 7970 würde ich, zu Testzwecken, jedoch durch eine GTX 750Ti ersetzen, damit möglichst nur der Towerkühler im Vordergrund steht.

Optional, sofern denn gewünscht, sind auch Thermalbilder/-videos zu gewissen Komponenten möglich, welche mit einer Seek Thermal Compact und einem ausgewählten Android-Smartphone der Note-Reihe erstellt werden können. (auch im Gehäuse, soweit die Thermalkamera es fokussierbar zuläßt)
Akustische Details werden  mit einer Android-App erstellt, bzw. subjektiv erfaßt. 
Die konventionelle Temperaturerfassung, bzw. Drehzahlregulation, erfolgt dann mit der Zalman -Lüftersteuerung ZM-MFC2.

Als Testsoftware kommen, soweit möglich, nur die jeweiligen Free-Versionen zum Einsatz.

Ich werde mich weitestgehend an bisherigen Testverfahren orientieren, mir aber einen eigenen gewissen Spielraum erlauben, sofern es aus meiner Sicht nötig ist.

Besondere verwirklichbare Wünsche, werden auch angenommen!

Kind Regards, Cuddleman.

Nachtrag: meine Verfügbarkeit beginnt ab dem 28.11.2016

zweiter Nachtrag: 
Die Testplattform wird erweitert mit i5-3570K und Asrock Z77 Pro4 (optional auch mit i7-6700K und Gigabyte Z170-Gaming K3 EU das mir zur Verfügung gestellt werden kann), zwecks einer korrekteren CPU-Temperaturerfaßung durch Software!
Eine Vergleichbarkeit mit z.B. BQ-Lüfteren in passender Größe, wie SW 2, oder PW 2, auch mit eLoops, die für ein Gastsystem geordert sind, für die auch eine Testfreigabe vorliegt.


----------



## EVO-4G63T (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Scythe Fuma - jetzt für die CPU-Kühler bewerben*

Hallo PCGH Team,

ich möchte mich mal wieder für einen Lesertest bewerben.
Da ich beim letzten Test sehr viel Spaß hatte und mich wie ein kleiner Hardware Redakteur fühlen durfte, würde ich gerne wieder mal einen Test durchführen und schreiben.

Ich würde den Kühler auf Herz und Nieren prüfen und in allen Lebenslagen durchprüfen. (Idle, Standart Takt, Humanes OC und wenn möglich Starkes OC)
Fotos und Videos werden mit einer Canon EOS 600D gemacht. Schaldruckpegel wird mit dem iPhone 6 Plus und der App "Decibel Ultra" ermittelt.

Der Scythe Fuma darf sich mit dem Cryorig R1 Universal messen. Das Testgehäuse ist das Cooler Master HAF XB Evo.

Die Testhardware:

Intel i7 5820k (mit bis zu 4,4Ghz und 1,21V ~273W TDP)
ASUS X99-A 
32 GB Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR4
2x nVidia GeForce GTX 980Ti
256GB Samsung 950 Pro NVMe
1TB WD Blue & 2TB WD Red
Cooler Master HAF XB Evo 
beQuiet! Power Zone 850W

Als Referenz gebe ich mal den letzten Lesertest von mir an:
[Lesertest] Thermalright Silver Arrow IB-E Extreme

Gruß

EVO-4G63T


----------



## Straycatsfan (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Scythe Fuma - jetzt für die CPU-Kühler bewerben*

Hallo PCGH Team,

nachdem hier seit einiger Zeit ein AMD FX 8320 unter einem kompakten Ben Nevis verbaut ist, fände ich es schon interessant zu sehen, wie viel an Grad da im Gegensatz zu mit dem Doppelturmkühler rauszuholen wären.

Eingeheizt würde dem Ganzen von unten noch durch eine HD 7870 OC, die im Spielbetrieb gerne noch etwas von ihren dann 80 Grad ins Gehäuse abgibt.

Dazu sind zwei HDDs und eine SSD verbaut, sämtliche Kabel für einen Airflow ohne unnötige Hindernisse bestmöglich verlegt.

Sollte es also möglich sein teilzunehmen, selbst aktuelle, CPU- und GPU-lastige Spiele für die nötige Wärme durch Last sind vorhanden und würden die Hardware mit entsprechenden Settings ausreizen, in der Annahme, dass der Kühler hält was sein Körper und zwei Lüfter versprechen, gerne auch in einem OC Szenario zusätzlich (CPU), ein hitzköpfiger AMD Prozessor wäre für solch einen Test doch quasi ideal.

Verbaut sind CPU und GPU im LEPA Enyx  Full-Tower mit seinen umfangreichen Lüftern, so dass man auch beobachten könnte inwieweit sich 200mm oben, unten, vorne, 140mm hinten, getrennt als auch zusammen auf das Ganze Szenario unterstützend oder gar störend auswirken  würden oder eben nicht. 
Mit seinen zwei Lüftern (CPU Kühler) sollte man ja eventuell einen bevorzugten Luftstrom, unten vorne rein, nach hinten oben raus, annehmen, so dass es interessant wäre zu beobachten was 200mm im Deckel auf an/aus bzw den drei verschiedenen Stufen an, bewirken.

Alles würde natürlich mit umfänglichem Bildmaterial "zu Papier" gebracht werden.

Über eine Teilnahme an dem Test würde ich mich also sehr freuen.


----------



## Bebo24 (22. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Scythe Fuma - jetzt für die CPU-Kühler bewerben*

Hallo PCGH Team,

gerne würde ich den Scythe Fuma Doppelturmkühler testen. Derzeit nutze ich einen Scythe Kabuto 2, weil ich als ich diesen gekauft habe (Herbst 2013) noch ein schmaleres Gehäuse (Thermaltake Tsunami mit Seitenfenster und Seitenlüfter) hatte, in den kein damaliger Tower-CPU-Kühler mit 120mm-Lüfter hineinpasste. Jetzt habe ich ein Define R5, da passt auch ein recht hoher Tower-Kühler locker herein. Neben dem Vergleich zu meinem Kabuto 2, könnte ich auch noch die Temperaturwerte und Lautstärke mit einem Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro Rev. 2 und auch dem Intel Standardkühler vergleichen, falls Interesse daran besteht. Als Wärmeleitpaste verwende ich die MX-2 von Arctic Cooling – sicherlich nicht High-End, aber durchaus passabel, günstig und leicht in der Anwendung.

Mein System:
Intel i5 4670k @4x4,0GHz @1,2V
ASUS z87-Plus
2x 8GB DDR3 G.Skill Ares  @1200MHz @1,6V 
Crucial MX100 256GB, WD Red 3TB
2x AMD Radeon HD 7870 (Crossfire)
Fractal Design Define R5 (mit 1x Noctua 140mm, 2x Noctua 120mm, 2x Fractal Design 140mm 
– Seitenlüfter ist normalerweise aus und alle anderen bei ca. 50% oder 5V, bei Spielelast dann alle bei ca. 70%)
Seasonic Platinum 660 (im semi-passiv-Betrieb)


Testen würde ich neben den üblichen Kriterien (Aussehen, Qualitätseindruck der Verarbeitung, Handhabung beim Einbau, evtl. Verdecken von RAM-Steckplätzen – alles mit Fotos) die Temperaturen im Idle und bei Last (CPU-z Stresstest und Prime95 – mit Angabe der Leistungsaufnahme der CPU laut ASUS AI Suite) sowohl im Standardtakt der CPU, als auch bei 4 GHz und auch bei mehr, soweit dies der Kühler zulässt, bei voller Lüfterdrehzahl sowie bei Regelung der CPU-Lüfter durch die ASUS AI Suite. Temperaturen und Drehzahlen kann ich sowohl darüber als auch über Speedfan auslesen und ich habe ein digitales Zimmerthermometer, so dass ich auch die Umgebungstemperatur berücksichtigen kann. Eine Beurteilung der Lautstärke würde nur subjektiv erfolgen, ich bin dabei aber durchaus empfindlich, was man vielleicht an der Lüfterauswahl meines Systems erkennen kann. Die Fotos würde ich mit einer Nikon Coolpix S610c machen. Falls Interesse daran besteht, könnte ich auch noch einen Test der Temperaturen bei Spielen (z.B. Crysis 3, Dragon Age Inquisition, The Witcher 3, Tomb Raider) machen, bei denen die Abwärme der beiden Grafikkarten eine entscheidende Rolle spielt (laut meinem Strommessgerät liegt mein System bei max. 340 Watt, was bei einer TDP der beiden Grafikkarten von jew. 175W durchaus lächerlich wirkt). Bezüglich der Lautstärke würde der CPU-Kühler dabei aber sicherlich von den Grafikkarten überdeckt.

Ich würde mich sehr freuen bei diesem Lesertest teilnehmen zu dürfen, da mich persönlich die Qualität dieses Kühlers im Speziellen und im Allgemeinen der Unterschied der Kühlung der CPU mit einem 120mm-Tower statt meines 120mm-Top-Flow-Kühlers interessiert!

Viele Grüße an die Redaktion und an das Forum

Bebo24


----------



## delware (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Scythe Fuma - jetzt für die CPU-Kühler bewerben*

Hallo, allerseits.
Ich bin 22 Jahre alt, komme aus Österreich, aus der grünen Steiermark und hier Physikstudent. Ich betreibe gerne Sport, arbeite im Sportverein viel mit Kindern und bastle gerne, seie es mit Holz oder an meinem PC.
Wenn ich an meinem PC bastle ist wohl eines mein Hauptgrund: mein luftgekühltes System muss das Optimum an Kühlleistung bringen und dabei unhörbar bleiben. Ein theoretisches Projekt dazu ist dass ich meinen PC in Autodesk Inventor modelliere und dann mit Autodesk Simulation CFD dort die Luftströmung und Wärmeströmung simuliere (in Arbeit, vl werd ich ja mal fertig)

Ich würde liebend gerne den Scythe Fuma testen. Warum das? Erstens weil ich beim PC ein kleiner Kühlungsfanatiker bin, um genau zu sein Luftkühlung ist meine Freude am PC. Es gibt nichts besseres zu wissen man hat seinen PC in Sachen Kühlleistung und Lautstärke optimiert, und hat das ganze auch noch mit Luftkühlung erreicht. 
Zweitens hab ich schon einige Erfahrungen mit Lesertests machen können und es ist noch nicht langweilig geworden.
Und Drittens hatte ich noch nie einen Kühler aus dem Hause Scythe und würde sowas gerne mal verbauen und ausprobieren. Es ist immer gut neue Hersteller auszuprobieren und kennen zu lernen. 
Testen würde ich mit diversen Benchmarks und Spielen, aber auch standard Arbeiten wie Office oder Surfen, für die Lautstärkeeinschätzung bleibt mir nur mein Gehör als Musiker. Vergleichen würde ich ihn mit meinem Dark Rock Pro, Dark Roch TF und dem Thermalright Macho Zero. Dazu gibts natürlich jede Menge Fotos, sei es vom Unboxing und Einbau, hin bis zum Testen und der Optik.

Mein System:
i7 4770k
be quiet Dark Rock Pro 3
Gigabyte Z87X-D3H
16GB Patriot Black Mamba
KFA² GTX 670 EX OC @ Prolimatech MK 26 + 2x SW2 140mm
Corsair RM750
Samsung 840 Pro 256 GB
Crucial BX100 240 GB
WD Green 1TB
alles hübsch verpackt in einem Cooler Master HAF X
(unter allen Kühlern ist Gelid GC Extreme) 

Mein PC wird im Moment 40% zum Spielen, 20% zum Surfen und die restlichen 40% hauptsächlich für Arbeiten für mein Studium verwendet, wobei ich es unbedingt leise brauche, da darf der PC nicht durch laute Lüfter oder anderes beim Arbeiten stören.


----------



## 9Strike (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Scythe Fuma - jetzt für die CPU-Kühler bewerben*

Ich würde den Fuma gerne am PC meiner Schwester testen. Die hat gerade einen gebrauchten i7 3770 bekommen (mit Asus P8H77M-Pro und 4x4Gb DDR3 1600MHz). Der dazugehörige "CPU-Kühler" ist aber eher, naja, miserabel. Eine Art "OEM-boxed-Kühler" ohne Kupferkern (also noch schlechter als die Intel-Kühler). Darüber habe ich dann noch einen gleich großen Lüfter (ich glaube 80mm dürften es sein) mit Büroklammern befestigt. Das Ding brüllt im Idle schon ordentlich, unter Last konnte ich es noch nicht testen. Ob damit Prime95 ö. ä. überhaupt stabil läuft wage ich zu bezweifeln.
Noch dazu läuft der Prozi noch @Stock. Man kann den Multiplikator zwar nicht ändern, den BLCK aber schon. Zusätzlich würde ich den Kühler noch mit meinem be quiet Shadow Rock 2 vergleichen, der im selben Preisbereich liegt.

Zu den restlichen Komponenten zählt ein 350W NT mit zwei 12V Schienen, ein altes NZXT Gehäuse, eine Radeon HD67xx, eine 160Gb System-HDD und eine 2Tb Daten-HDD. Genaue Modellangaben kann ich im Moment nicht machen, da der PC bei meiner Schwester steht.
Gehäuse, Grafikkarte, NT und System-HDD werden im Laufe der Zeit ersetzt, aber voraussichtlich nicht vor dem Lesertest.

Bilder würde ich mit meinem Nexus 5X machen. Wenn mir die Bildqualität nicht gefällt, kann ich noch versuchen eine Spiegelreflex von meinem Vater zu organisieren.
Die Lautstärke kann ich zwar nicht bestimmen, würde aber dafür aber 6 Hörbeispiele hochladen (Fuma, Shadow Rock 2 & OEM, je Idle und Prime95 @OC).


----------



## SkyDefend (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Scythe Fuma - jetzt für die CPU-Kühler bewerben*

Ich möchte mich direkt auch für den Lesertest bewerben, da ich auch schon seit 2 Jahren viel Erfahrung im Verfassen von Newsartikeln im einem großen deutschen Forum sammeln konnte, sowie eine Kamera ebenfalls gut bedienen kann .

Mein aktueller Intel Core i5 3470 wird aktuell von einem, in meinem Augen miserablen Artic Cooling Freezer 13 gekühlt, der mir schon lange ein Dorn im Auge ist.
Ich würde gerne vergleichen, wie sich die Kühlleistung zum Skythe Fuma verändert, mit welcher Geschwindigkeit er unter Idle, wie auch Last kühlt und wie der allgemeine Aufbau, inkl. Montage ist.

Mein restliches System besitzt folgende Hardware:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 970 4G Gaming
Mainboard: Asrock Z77 Pro 3
Arbeitsspeicher: 16GB Crucial Ballistix 1600Mhz RAM
Netzteil: Be Quiet E10 500W Netzteil
SSD: 240GB San Disk Ultra
HDD: Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1TB
CPU-Kühler: Artic Cooling Freezer 13
Gehäuse: Nanoxia Deep Silence 2
Laufwerk: LG GH24NS95
Lüfter: 3 weitere Gehäuselüfter von Nanoxia

Da mein System ansonsten bereits sehr gut gekühlt wird und lediglich der aktuell verbaute Kühler ein Problem darstellt, wäre es die ideale Testumgebung.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Scythe Fuma - jetzt für die CPU-Kühler bewerben*



PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> ....*Die Bewerbungsphase läuft bis Montag, dem 24.10.2016, um 12 Uhr.!  ...*


Und wer von uns bekommt jetzt eine Menge Arbeit?


----------



## Straycatsfan (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Scythe Fuma - jetzt für die CPU-Kühler bewerben*

WOW.

Ich hab gerade nen Riesen Knall bis hinter Frankfurt gehört.

War sicher aus der Redaktion, die haben doch tatsächlich direkt alles fallen lassen weil Du die Entscheidung absolut instant erwartest.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Scythe Fuma - jetzt für die CPU-Kühler bewerben*

Bei den ausgesuchten und bestätigten Lesertestern handelt es sich um folgende Community-Mitglieder:
- Bebo24
- delware
- interessierterUser


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Scythe Fuma - jetzt für die CPU-Kühler bewerben*

Schööööön ....

Dann muss ich erstmal eine Digitalkamera kaufen gehen.  
Das wird aber ein teurer Kühler für mich  



PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Bei den ausgesuchten und bestätigten Lesertestern


Übrigens wären Treckingnummer der Pakete ganz hilfreich, wenn sie dann irgendwann
 von Skythe  oder dem Vertriebspartner losgesendet wurden, damit man im Hause ist.


----------



## Straycatsfan (1. November 2016)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Scythe Fuma - jetzt für die CPU-Kühler bewerben*

Na dann lösch die Bilder bevor der nächste Käufer Deine Retoure mit den Testbildern drauf bekommt, wo es so ein teurer Test für Dich wird....


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. November 2016)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Scythe Fuma - jetzt für die CPU-Kühler bewerben*



PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Bei den ausgesuchten und bestätigten Lesertestern handelt....


Kühler ist heute angekommen


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. November 2016)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Scythe Fuma - jetzt für die CPU-Kühler bewerben*

Testbericht steht hier: [Lesertest] Scythe Fuma: Doppelkühler in der Analyse


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (29. November 2016)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Scythe Fuma - jetzt für die CPU-Kühler bewerben*

Vielen Dank für eure Lesertests! Hier findet ihr den Abschlussbericht zur Lesertestaktion.


----------

